# Parent are morons



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay totally random but whatever, parents are just total idiots, going on their own power trips thinking they are so mature when really 90% of the time they are more immature then any kid out there.
okay so just now i am on the computer and my mom comes in asking to show me this new thing on the computer that should help it run faster.
replying back COMPLETELY polite i say "okay one sec I just wanna finish checking some things". She groans and walks away, comes back something like 20 sec later asking again and starts complaining like she does EVERY DAY how, we must fix stuff on the computer because it is running like shi* because i am screwing it up with all my "***** i have on the computer". To that point again i say i will be done soon i am just finishing checking some last things (youtube, speedsolving, other sites etc) i couldnt have been ANY MORE then 3 minutes when she keeps standing there asking over and over and over again till the point she then just flips out, constantly keeps yelling at me, I CANT BELIEVE THIS, DISRESPECTFUL, bla bla bla. to that point im saying still politely "im almost done sorry". Then at that point she responds with more yelling and the lovely comment, "I cant believe how disrespectful you guys are, I should slap you in the face!" To then when she storms out of my room and we get in a huge arguement.

What a LOVELY and MATURE mom right?


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 8, 2009)

My mom is kinda the same way, she's so beeping impatient it pisses me off, seriously she cannot wait even more than 2 minutes.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 8, 2009)

I personally miss the days when I was 10. I may have been a nervous little twit, but hey, at least I wasn't resentful of the entire world, and I wasn't at the stage in my life where I can realize how dreadful the world really is. It seems today like I comment on how the entire world is ignorant, and how my left wing liberal teachers shove their opinions down my throat, and in response, I'm told, hey, you think it's bad now? Wait until later. You're going to have to deal with these people the rest of your life, and sometimes take orders from them, just like you do now. And i think hey, so you're saying, I shouldn't bother living anymore, because I'm unhappy with my life now, and it's going to be worse as time goes on, and they say oh no no, that's not what I'm saying, and at that point i'm done listening. The teen years are absolutely horrible, and I need to make myself happy with the small things, but a parent isn't going to understand anything of this nature, they've already lost any kind of teenage thought process, and have begun disowning their pasts, like it never happened. Did i add to the overall pessimism enough here? Or shall I go on....


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 8, 2009)

my parent is not like yours, but they keep on complaining on how many cubes i have, i only have 4 3x3, 1 4x4 and 5x5, and my dad complain everyday about i have too much cubes, it is so annoying, and he also complain i cube too much


----------



## Odin (Mar 8, 2009)

My mom keeps going on about how negativity only attracts more negative, and how you must stay positive and only attract positive energy, kind of like karma or whatever. So one day she is really negative and she just keeps insulting me, So I tell her this, "Wow mom you hypocrite, can you tell me what kind of make believe energy you get from being hypocritical?" Long story short, I got spanked and grounded (No phone, No friends, and no talking about cubing) (I guess I deserved it, but my mom is a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge hypocrite.)


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> My mom keeps going on about how negativity only attracts more negative, and how you must stay positive and only attract positive energy, kind of like karma or whatever. So one day she is really negative and she just keeps insulting me, So I tell her this, "Wow mom you hypocrite, can you tell me what kind of make believe energy you get from being hypocritical?" Long story short, I got spanked and grounded (No phone, No friends, and no talking about cubing) (I guess I deserved it, but my mom is a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge hypocrite.)


No, you didn't deserve it. Hypocrisy is bull****. I can't stand hypocrites. Very witty thought hahaha. She can live her life by her blind optimism, and her idea that the world is rainbows and ponies, and I can be constantly aggravated by the fact that I see the world for what it is. I wish I could do what she preaches, but I'm too aware for my own good.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh My...

seriously guys? Parents can be the most annoying things in our lives, especially at these ages, but try to have a little more respect. Be the better child, if not for your mom, for yourselves.

I probably am lucky to have a mom that cares about me a lot and loves and everything similar, but we have disagreements plenty of times. It doesn't end up like what's happened here...

Not sure what I'm trying to say here, except that I don't like people bashing their own moms like this. Whether they seem to deserve it or not, try to find a better way of expressing your dislikes than ranting on about them.
Sometimes you just need to let this stuff out, but try to control it better, ok?

That's all I really have to say about this for now, though...


----------



## Tommie (Mar 8, 2009)

Dude, at least you got a 1.10 Y perm! XD


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I personally miss the days when I was 10. I may have been a nervous little twit, but hey, at least I wasn't resentful of the entire world, and I wasn't at the stage in my life where I can realize how dreadful the world really is. It seems today like I comment on how the entire world is ignorant, and how my left wing liberal teachers shove their opinions down my throat, and in response, I'm told, hey, you think it's bad now? Wait until later. You're going to have to deal with these people the rest of your life, and sometimes take orders from them, just like you do now. And i think hey, so you're saying, I shouldn't bother living anymore, because I'm unhappy with my life now, and it's going to be worse as time goes on, and they say oh no no, that's not what I'm saying, and at that point i'm done listening. The teen years are absolutely horrible, and I need to make myself happy with the small things, but a parent isn't going to understand anything of this nature, they've already lost any kind of teenage thought process, and have begun disowning their pasts, like it never happened. Did i add to the overall pessimism enough here? Or shall I go on....





Odin said:


> My mom keeps going on about how negativity only attracts more negative, and how you must stay positive and only attract positive energy, kind of like karma or whatever. So one day she is really negative and she just keeps insulting me, So I tell her this, "Wow mom you hypocrite, can you tell me what kind of make believe energy you get from being hypocritical?" Long story short, I got spanked and grounded (No phone, No friends, and no talking about cubing) (I guess I deserved it, but my mom is a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge hypocrite.)



@Sn3kyPandaMan: I couldn't agree with you more on pretty much everything you said in your post, it's all true and im glad other people have the same perspective.

@odin: and yes Sn3kyPandaMan is right you didn't deserve that whatsoever, thats another thing with parents: HUGE, DISGUSTING, PATHETIC, HYPROCRITES. it sickens me horribly and when you are even more mature then them, and go against anything they say EVEN IF it is the right thing TO say and more logical, they will go insane on you just because they must be right....


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 8, 2009)

Derrick, if you hate parents so much, why don't you try to live on your own?


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol what a joke. You guys have some serious growing up to do.
No you do not see the world for what it really is. I'm not saying your parents are right, but that isn't the point.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 8, 2009)

My mom also always says that our computer is running too slowly because of "all my files". I keep telling her that my own computer in my bedroom runs faster, having worse inside devices, just because I am always cleaning it by reinstalling the system once to twice a year. But she doesn't want me to do that on our computer, so I can't help it being slower (and it's not really slow either).

So, that's why I bought a 1TB external HD drive to put all my files on it so that she can't complain any more 

I actually don't care when my mom complains about me killing the computer, because I actually am the computer freak in our family 

and: how did Will Smith (who knows how to solve a cube, yay) already say? "There's no need to argue, parents just don't understand"
~feel that funky-ass baseline~ 





not that I don't love my mom


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Oh My...
> 
> seriously guys? Parents can be the most annoying things in our lives, especially at these ages, but try to have a little more respect. Be the better child, if not for your mom, for yourselves.
> 
> ...


That's another thing I can't stand, is this whole crap about respect. Why the hell should I respect them? I'm not given any respect, any empathy, nothing. I'm crapped on everyday, and in turn I'm supposed to act like i give a damn about their feelings. I'm really in the mood to go on my own at this point, and I really don't care about the whole argument against it that people say. "Oh your going to regret it cuz you're gonna have to pay for things now." Yeah maybe, but I'm WAY to much of an individual at this point to stand this anymore. I don't think the same way as most other people. Others accept everything for what it is, but I refuse to. This whole idea of wasting your childhood in proportion to how much better you want your future to be is worthless. The little number next to my name I earn in school is supposed to represent my IQ, while the idiot next to me gets straight A's and can't reason worth a ***. I'm not sure what I want to be honest. Maybe I just need someone to make me a little happier. But my point, is right now, my parents don't get any of what I just said, and they never will.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 8, 2009)

You're related to those morons.


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd disagree, though my mom luckily doesn't know anything about computers.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My...
> ...



Lol, but you're just a child. Also, you don't think differently to the rest of the world. You're just a standard, misunderstood teenager. Nothing special. Also, unless you don't intend to get an education I strongly recommend you stay at home. Moving out will almost certainly ruin your chances at getting anywhere in life. I mean not necessarily, but almost certainly. Just suck it up and get over it. Stop being a little cry baby is what I'm saying, basically.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh My...
> ...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 8, 2009)

my mom says can u please do something, i.e empty the dishwasher, and then she will do it if i havent done it in 5 seconds
my dad has mood swings, one minute he is asking about the cricket, the next he is mowning because I an about a sentence behing on business studies.
AND they know about as much as my cat about cubing
my dad gave me a brick and laughs and says "hey its a 1x1"


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 8, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> my mom says can u please do something, i.e empty the dishwasher, and then she will do it if i havent done it in 5 seconds
> my dad has mood swings, one minute he is asking about the cricket, the next he is mowning because I an about a sentence behing on business studies.
> AND they know about as much as my cat about cubing
> my dad gave me a brick and laughs and says "hey its a 1x1"


He's technically right. Also, you seem to know as much as your cat about spelling. And since when was it a bad thing for your mom to do your chores for you?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> my mom says can u please do something, i.e empty the dishwasher, and then she will do it if i havent done it in 5 seconds
> my dad has mood swings, one minute he is asking about the cricket, the next he is mowning because I an about a sentence behing on business studies.
> AND they know about as much as my cat about cubing
> my dad gave me a brick and laughs and says "hey its a 1x1"



Your mom just wants the job done.

Your dad is using his humor in a father-son relationships. Keep is self-esteem up and laugh.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Oh My...
> 
> seriously guys? Parents can be the most annoying things in our lives, especially at these ages, *but try to have a little more respect. Be the better child, if not for your mom, for yourselves.*
> I probably am lucky to have a mom that cares about me a lot and loves and everything similar, but we have disagreements plenty of times. It doesn't end up like what's happened here...
> ...



1. she starts every arguement around here pretty much, i wont say all because im not going to say i dont get mad and say things sometimes when im depressed or have a bad day but she is always negative towards me

2. she told me she wanted to "slap me in the face"
yes thats right SLAP ME IN THE FACE, i believe i am being the better person here when my OWN MOM tells me she is going to SLAP ME IN THE FACE. 

3. i am a good person, i dont do drugs, i do not drink, i am nice to everyone, and love to make people laugh, i show GREAT respect to my mom when we are not argueing and i believe that respect is a huge thing i show in my life.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Dene how about just for ONCE you take your own damn advice and use it for once? ignore what WE are saying and stop CRYING about it saying we are so immature etc..... basically, who needs your input when you say you dont need ours? 


also sorry for double post and yes i know all parents arent morons because there are some real loving ones out there that i wish i could be a part of instead of this **** life.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

Eh what? Who's crying here? Certainly not me :/ . I thought I was giving some constructive advice.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 8, 2009)

You get back what you give. I'm 54. If you want respect, you must be willing to give it. In the case of some parents, you might need to be the one to give the respect first. Their lives are tough too, just like yours. They get stressed. They might have trouble giving respect to you first. (Or maybe they did but you didn't notice?)

If your mom is impatient, and wants you to get off the computer right away, there are 2 ways you can go. If you actually CAN safely pause what you are doing, then you should, and not doing so would be disrespectful. And your mom would be correct in saying you are disrespectful. If you cannot pause, say "Sorry Mom, I really cannot pause this at the moment. I can give you full attention in about 2 minutes. Then I can help fix things." If she still persists, then it probably would still not be the end of the world if you did pause what you were doing anyway, and help. You can tell her you lost a few minutes of work (or whatever the truth is).

@04mucklowd, I know people like that. I'm laying down, solving my cube BLD, and my cat jumps up next to me. I finish the BLD (successfully) and the cat just gazes at me like, "my food bowl is empty and/or my head needs scratching". I wave the solved cube in front of her and she does not understand the significance.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Eh what? Who's crying here? Certainly not me :/ . I thought I was giving some constructive advice.




yes constructive advice followed with... who guessed it? more insults.
i respect your advice that you DID give anyway, so thank you

@rjohnson 8ball: and yes i even apologized that i couldnt stop right away what i was doing and told her that i would be done REALLY really soon. i believe by my apologizing that shows that im not just going against what she wants and do not care, it shows that i respect what she wants, and am trying my best to get off so she can show me etc.
it shows a GREAT deal of disrespect from her part when she, 
a. starts instantly yelling at me telling me to get off
b. starts throwing out random screaming/insults/swearing
c. resorts to violence saying she wishes she could "slap me in the face"


----------



## joey (Mar 8, 2009)

At least she only said that... she didn;t actually do it


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

I may be rebellious at some times...but I hate it when my mom tries to pry into my personal life >.< That's all I have to say.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

joey said:


> At least she only said that... she didn;t actually do it



well it's not nice to know your mom thinks that of you especially when you don't say stuff like that towards them in the first place and they supposively "love you"

but yes, its nice she didnt i guess lol.


----------



## Odin (Mar 8, 2009)

My mom hates me, because she’s always mad at my dad according to her I’m my dads clone. So my mom vents every thing on me, chores, frustrations, relationship problems, yelling, and her stupidity. Don’t get me wrong though I love my mother I rather she vent every thing on me then get a divorce with my father. But remember every one, we owe are parents out lives with out them we wouldn’t be here.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

Odin that is a poor reason. I certainly didn't ask to exist. And I am 100% serious when I say I would have preferred if I never did exist.

Emerson: Your Mum cares is all.


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> That's another thing I can't stand, is this whole crap about respect. Why the hell should I respect them? I'm not given any respect, any empathy, nothing. I'm crapped on everyday, and in turn I'm supposed to act like i give a damn about their feelings.



What have you done to gain their respect, or the respect of any adult in general? You never had to make any sacrafices you don't work all day trying to support anyone, or feed a family, or even get through school you don't have to raise a child. You don't have to do anything, but sit there and breath and you think you deserve their respect you dont. Respect is earned and you obviously haven't earned it. Do you know how much your parent/ parents/ guardian had to give up? They could of put you up for adoption if they wanted too.

And like it or not thats how the world works. Your suppose to respect them. Get over it.

@Emmerson: lol she cares she just cares about you


----------



## Odin (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Odin that is a poor reason. I certainly didn't ask to exist.



Very true, but it’s the only reason why I don’t vent on my parents. When I get mad I just cube or get on WoW and kill lowbies.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 8, 2009)

Parents don't always understand, they're not always right, but they still love you, and you should still love them. With family you should always show respect, even if you don't get it back. In the end, you're the stronger person for just dealing with it rather than showing any kind of aggression or disrespect. Think of how much they do for you, and you wouldn't think of them as you do. 

I'm 16, live in the house, and have not gotten along with my parents all the time, but over the years I've learned to think differently about them than I did. rjohnson_8ball is right, you get what you give. You get what you give, but don't always give what you get.


----------



## Ton (Mar 8, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> What a LOVELY and MATURE mom right?


It is natural if you are addicted to the computer ...


----------



## blade740 (Mar 8, 2009)

"Parent are morons"

They're not the only one.



> Dene how about just for ONCE you take your own damn advice and use it for once? ignore what WE are saying and stop CRYING about it saying we are so immature etc..... basically, who needs your input when you say you dont need ours?



This is a forum. It's meant for you to post about a topic and get other people's input. If you didn't want his input, you shouldn't have posted.



More on topic, they're your parents. They're people. They may not know everything, but they've been around longer than you and I'm sure they have your best interests in mind.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 8, 2009)

blade740 said:


> "Parent are morons"
> 
> They're not the only one.



I love how you put that.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay so apparently I've given off the vibe as one of those kids that denies to do anything he's told. first off, I do respect them, I do everything they friggin tell me to do and more, because I'm expected to do things without being told to, it's how my parents are. The only times I've disrespected them is when they've disrespected me. Second, I really haven't had good parents. While all of you say well in the end they love me and made my life possible, yeah well I'm on my 3rd dad. That's right 3rd. The first one went to prison for abusing my mom, the second went to prison for attempted rape and murder while drunk. The current has all the money in the world as he comes from a super conservative rich family, and from that, i have to follow his conservative ways. But the thing he does that angers me, is he tries to argue how he essentially owns me. He justifies hypocrisy by saying yeah well I have money, and whether or not you asked me to spend it on you, I did, and that gives me the right to be a hypocrite. Now you can't say i don't have a right to get pissed by that. Now the problem I have with my mom, is she blames everything on whatever my current favorite hobby is, OR, she makes accusations about what whatever it is I'm doing, and how it's negatively impacting me in some way. The main thing, is my love for metal. I absolutely love it, but I'm not allowed to listen to it because of all of her friggin devil cliches and phobias. She lives her life scared by meaningless made up symbols like 666, horns, the supposed appearance of the devil, pentagrams, the color black, screaming, chains, you name it. The only thing I'm saying, is that at times, my parents are unjust, and cruel, and yes, there are reasons as to why they do the things they do, whether or not you agree with them I or do doesn't matter. And as far as controlling ranting, I've tried that before, when my second dad left me. I kept it all inside, and you know what happened? 3 year depression. Lot's of visits to worthless counselors, and you know what they did with me??? THEY HAD ME RANT. So that's what I'm doing here, I'm just relieving stress. I'm not trying to pick a fight with any of you, and I'm not trying to coax out another bolded dissection of everything I'm saying. I'm sorry if I somehow upset or offended any of you. But I say, ranting is a good thing, and I have a damn good reason to believe so.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

There's a difference between ranting and making silly claims like "I'm gonna leave home".


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 8, 2009)

I didn't say i was going to, I merely said that I'd prefer to be on my own, as in college or something maybe? I don't on plan on filling a pillow case with candy and feeling my home at 3 in the morning....


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> My mom hates me, because she’s always mad at my dad according to her I’m my dads clone. So my mom vents every thing on me, chores, frustrations, relationship problems, yelling, and her stupidity. Don’t get me wrong though I love my mother I rather she vent every thing on me then get a divorce with my father. But remember every one, we owe are parents out lives with out them we wouldn’t be here.



That's a need for therapy/counseling. Your mom doesn't like your dad and feels you're another him and finds it easier to vent on the child?
Serious: That needs to be handled... >.<



@Dene: Well then for every happy moment in someone's life, they she be thankful for their parents giving them that.
Doesn't that put it in better terms?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > My mom hates me, because she’s always mad at my dad according to her I’m my dads clone. So my mom vents every thing on me, chores, frustrations, relationship problems, yelling, and her stupidity. Don’t get me wrong though I love my mother I rather she vent every thing on me then get a divorce with my father. But remember every one, we owe are parents out lives with out them we wouldn’t be here.
> ...


Yeah I agree with Dene on the fact that I'd prefer to never have existed. I'm really not saying this out of anger or anything, it's hard to pick up a tone I know, but really.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ton said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > What a LOVELY and MATURE mom right?
> ...



it is all i have in my life
cubing and talking to (the very few) cubing friends etc on the computer
how does telling she will slap me in the face help?
it doesnt really, i have a horrible enough life, does it really help if she tries to make it even worse? *shrugs*


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

boiiwonder said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > That's another thing I can't stand, is this whole crap about respect. Why the hell should I respect them? I'm not given any respect, any empathy, nothing. I'm crapped on everyday, and in turn I'm supposed to act like i give a damn about their feelings.
> ...





blade740 said:


> "Parent are morons"
> 
> They're not the only one.
> 
> ...




@boiiwonder: so just because they give up these things this gives them the damn right to treat their kids like **** no matter HOW UNECESSARY IT IS? really come on... if i become a parent i can become as bad and disrespectful and irresponsible person as i want to be? no sorry just no, you deal with all that and still act like a normal civilized person to your kids, its called BEING A GOOD PERSON.
i understand my mom gives up a lot so i SHOW DAMN RESPECT and they still get mad or mistreat you, how do u deal with that? it shows who the bigger person really is. Certainly not my mom...

@Blade740: yes he is allowed to put his input, but insulting people any chance he gets? okay next time i shall insult people whenever i like.. OH NO WAIT if i do i will get banned seeing as how im not part of the popular group... oh me oh my.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, this thread turned into a flame war in less than 5 hours. 

My parents are quite strict at times and quite lenient at times. For example, my parents absolutely do not want to even get near Newark, NJ. 

Meh, thinking about it, I don't really care about not being able to go to Newark. There are plenty of competitions in the world. In fact, my mom was kind enough to drive for over an hour to Fort Lee for the competition yesterday.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 8, 2009)

It is a fact of life that parents will never fully understand their children, and the children will never understand their parents. Most of the time they are both trying to make it best for them, which would make it worse for the other, instead of thinking about the other person. Both parents and child have to try to find a middle boundary, were they are both happy. But that is very hard to do, and not very many people do it.

And it is much better to vent out unsaid feeling onto a forum than to bottle it up inside yourself or say everything to your parents. You have to do something to get your mind off of it and start thinking about something else.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> *Wow, this thread turned into a flame war in less than 5 hours. *
> My parents are quite strict at times and quite lenient at times. For example, my parents absolutely do not want to even get near Newark, NJ.
> 
> Meh, thinking about it, I don't really care about not being able to go to Newark. There are plenty of competitions in the world. In fact, my mom was kind enough to drive for over an hour to Fort Lee for the competition yesterday.



no not really, like blade740 said just expressing opinions, and even THOUGH it is just that, AND its off-topic but in the off-topic section, it will probably still get closed by the overrun with power mods 

@soccerking813: and yes i totally agree, i have been cubing since all that crazyness and got a new 5x5 pb so yippee the day has gotten a bit better it seems


----------



## Ton (Mar 8, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



I mean your mother might be addicted to the computer , any way you should talk and sit down and express what you feel. Sure there is an other reason why this happens


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ton said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



Oh didn't realize that 
Really sorry Ton. although I admit i am more addicted then her seeing as how like i said its all i have haha.

well anyway yeah she talked to me a lot today but all we end up doing is just arguing so didnt really help much though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> And it is much better to vent out unsaid feeling onto a forum than to bottle it up inside yourself or say everything to your parents. You have to do something to get your mind off of it and start thinking about something else.



I disagree.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 8, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> @Blade740: yes he is allowed to put his input, but insulting people any chance he gets? okay next time i shall insult people whenever i like.. OH NO WAIT if i do i will get banned seeing as how im not part of the popular group... oh me oh my.



Any chance he gets? Hardly. Also, if you didn't notice, I insulted you too. I haven't been banned, even though I'm fairly sure I'm not part of any "popular group"


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Emerson: Your Mum cares is all.



Yes, I guess you are right, Dene


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > @Blade740: yes he is allowed to put his input, but insulting people any chance he gets? okay next time i shall insult people whenever i like.. OH NO WAIT if i do i will get banned seeing as how im not part of the popular group... oh me oh my.
> ...



1. yes you did insult me, why do you think i requoted you back in particular and voice my opinion so strongly to someone who enjoys being rude.

2. And excuse me but are you not quite good friends with Dan (mod of the forum) Andrew? and even if your not you choose to go along with anything they should say so why would they ban someone who doesnt simply "disagree" with them.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > And it is much better to vent out unsaid feeling onto a forum than to bottle it up inside yourself or say everything to your parents. You have to do something to get your mind off of it and start thinking about something else.
> ...



Do you mean that it is better to let out all of your anger by saying it to your parents and probably starting an argument, or do you mean you should just keep in in yourself and not tell anyone?


----------



## Odin (Mar 8, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...


I think (S)he means its ok if you want to vent just don’t do it on the forum site.




blade740 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > @Blade740: yes he is allowed to put his input, but insulting people any chance he gets? okay next time i shall insult people whenever i like.. OH NO WAIT if i do i will get banned seeing as how im not part of the popular group... oh me oh my.
> ...



Ok, I have to ask, who are the popular people on this forum?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Me


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



well known cubers, mods of this forum etc.
i could say one thing that someone didnt like but im sure if one of the well much more known members said it, then it way be way less frowned upon.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

I think, no, I'm sure, that this thread is a complete mess full of immaturity and whining.

If you want to talk about your problems, be a man and talk about them. A lot of what's posted here is a bunch of crap, and a title like 'Parent are morons' doesn't help much either.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



The second one. Or else, just stop being a slave to your emotions and don't get angry, like me.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I think, no, I'm sure, that this thread is a complete mess full of immaturity and whining.
> 
> If you want to talk about your problems, be a man and talk about them. A lot of what's posted here is a bunch of crap, and a title like 'Parent are morons' doesn't help much either.



Maybe he couldn't find any other way to express his opinions. Maybe he just wanted to tell someone what he was feeling, and was looking for other people's opinions.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I think, no, I'm sure, that this thread is a complete mess full of immaturity and whining.
> 
> If you want to talk about your problems, be a man and talk about them. A lot of what's posted here is a bunch of crap, and a title like 'Parent are morons' doesn't help much either.




PRIME example 
did we see you on an old topic like say.... Erik's topic on his youtube harraser telling him to shut up and not to whine or be quiet etc?
no because you obviously dont want to be seen telling erik to be quiet etc or you wont be so "popular" or liked etc.
its pathetic really... but w/e tell me to stop whining, like soccerking said i was just expressing my opinion and looking for help because i dont feel i did anything wrong yet my mom goes insane and threatens me?

also i know the title was a wrong choice, it doesnt make myself seem so mature/respectful as i really am so i wish i hadn't put it as that.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 8, 2009)

@Derrick, it sounds like your family life is tougher than most of us can imagine. The best you can do is keep trying to show your respect to your mom and dad when you need to debate with them.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

That's not why I didn't post in that topic. Derrick, think for second. It's not like I review every single thread on the forum and choose which ones to reply to based on the sake of popularity.

I never told you to stop whining, in fact the post I just made wasn't even for you directly. I just said that this thread has a lot of whining and immaturity, what you make of that can be different from what I think.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 8, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> i am just finishing checking some last things (youtube, speedsolving, other sites etc)





Derrick Eide17 said:


> i even apologized that i couldnt stop right away what i was doing



Just pointing out.....but I'm a parent, so it's a good chance I'm just a moron.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> @Derrick, it sounds like your family life is tougher than most of us can imagine. The best you can do is keep trying to show your respect to your mom and dad when you need to debate with them.





Bryan said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > i am just finishing checking some last things (youtube, speedsolving, other sites etc)
> ...



@rjohnson_8ball: well only my mom because my dad is dead but yes i always try to show respect even after stuff like that or during an arguement unless my mom is insulting/putting me down. But yeah thanks for your advice though, i appreciate it.

@Bryan: so the stuff i do in my life is not important? cubing is my life, face it and that stuff i check daily means a LOT to me so its not like its some petty pathetic thing im just wasting more time so my mom cant go on. i was just checking my daily life things that i usually do because it is important to me, and i was as polite as i could be about it too. also even if i was taking a little longer then i should, or say the things i was checking werent important at all, does that really give her the right to Threaten me?


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2009)

Derrick: Maybe you could have gotten off the computer, and checked what you were checking later?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 8, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Derrick: Maybe you could have gotten off the computer, and checked what you were checking later?



well that obviously would have helped yeah (not trying to sound sarcastic or obnoxious)
but i cant tell time or the future and know when my mom wants to show me stuff on it etc 

plus she wanted to show me with me ON the computer anyway.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 8, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > @Derrick, it sounds like your family life is tougher than most of us can imagine. The best you can do is keep trying to show your respect to your mom and dad when you need to debate with them.
> ...



You're reading too much into it. Basically, you can come back to the websites later. Has your mom ever had to stop anything she was doing because you wanted something?


----------



## shelley (Mar 9, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> That's another thing I can't stand, is this whole crap about respect. Why the hell should I respect them? I'm not given any respect, any empathy, nothing. I'm crapped on everyday, and in turn I'm supposed to act like i give a damn about their feelings.



Because they work to support you and are responsible for your well-being. Thanks to your parents, you have a roof over your head, food to eat, a good education for a better future, and nice things to play with. You call that being crapped on? There are children who can only dream about the kind of life you have. Save your judgment until after you're in a situation where you have to work to support your own family of ungrateful kids.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...




Yes i admit i could go back later and i was a little wrong by doing so but i was already in the middle and like i said it was quite important to me and really i would be done in a matter of 3 minutes etc.
and yes she has had to stop doing something for me just like there are many incidents i stop doing something for her plenty of times myself so its not like im selfish. and about the post before like i said i know i titled this kind of wrong so im not calling you a moron at all because face it i dont know you well, you actually seem like a very mature person from what i've seen.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 9, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I personally miss the days when I was 10. I may have been a nervous little twit, but hey, at least I wasn't resentful of the entire world, and I wasn't at the stage in my life where I can realize how dreadful the world really is. It seems today like I comment on how the entire world is ignorant, and *how my left wing liberal teachers shove their opinions down my throat*, and in response, I'm told, hey, you think it's bad now? Wait until later. You're going to have to deal with these people the rest of your life, and sometimes take orders from them, just like you do now. And i think hey, so you're saying, I shouldn't bother living anymore, because I'm unhappy with my life now, and it's going to be worse as time goes on, and they say oh no no, that's not what I'm saying, and at that point i'm done listening. The teen years are absolutely horrible, and I need to make myself happy with the small things, but a parent isn't going to understand anything of this nature, they've already lost any kind of teenage thought process, and have begun disowning their pasts, like it never happened. Did i add to the overall pessimism enough here? Or shall I go on....



Lol, I may indeed have an ally here...
Though I usually try to throw the opinions back up.

I overall don't think I agree with more of the stuff people are saying here..
Parents are ridiculously annoying at times, but surely there are good times too.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2009)

What an interesting thread this has become...in 9 hours.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 9, 2009)

My parents jus want me to work and become successful and giving stress and yeah.
They're succeeding so far. They lose it if I don't do it and yeah...


----------



## Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Oh didn't realize that
> Really sorry Ton. although I admit i am more addicted then her seeing as how like i said its all i have haha.
> 
> well anyway yeah she talked to me a lot today but all we end up doing is just arguing so didnt really help much though.



Well than maybe it will help stop arguing and just express how you feel, nobody can disagree or argue on how you feel...

I think there is something else frustrating your mom...


----------



## shadowclad002 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow. I must have the perfect family. 

I'm sorry. 

I really started appreciating my parents alot more after i read this thread.

I'm 20. I'm in college. And i'm glad to be the first to say: My parents are not morons at all and have never been morons. 

i used to be embarassed of them. we fight sometimes. 
BUT I'm damn proud of them.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 9, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> my parent is not like yours, but they keep on complaining on how many cubes i have, i only have 4 3x3, 1 4x4 and 5x5, and my dad complain everyday about i have too much cubes, it is so annoying, and he also complain i cube too much


OMG  my mom is just like your parents  I have 3 3x3x3 cubes. One of them is pointless (she bought it and it's with keychain), second is bought before the soviet collapsed in Estonia (it was her's too) and third I bought myself with 240 crowns (about 10 pounds and 15/16 euros). She just is SO whining about my cubes and when I started to learn fridrichs (wrote some algs into my notebook) she just started: Don't you have something better to do? :confused: OMG - And she talks about she's schooltime: They cubed under the tables in every class. SO WHY CAN'T I DO WHAT I WANT??? Now I want to buy a new cube (from heureka (fin) because in Est there is no good cubes) and she just starts to whine every time I say something about it  
actually I made some agreements with friends and they might get it for me (from finland). So I just have to make up an excuse. And I can't say that He gave it to me. Just for free  cause my mom knows the prices :S
Any ideas?:confused:


----------



## mazei (Mar 9, 2009)

@Derrick:I'm just 16 but I guess I'm still entitled to give my opinion. I think your mom is how she is because like you said, your father is dead thus she has a higher amount of responsibilities thus(with the addition of being a female), she has mood swings i guess. I agree that its wrong to threaten your children like that though.

@Dene:I agree to that fact that everyone wished they never existed but well, there's no point in saying that since we already exist.

As for me, my parents are cool. I appreciate them. Although my family problems to stress me out(a divorce that turned uglier so yeah), I still try to be optimistic about it.

Parents don't understand but they believe that they do just because to them they went through it.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 9, 2009)

no! if you add 1 and 1 you should have an answer of 3 because 
1. The laws of physics are the same for all observers in uniform motion relative to one another (Galileo's principle of relativity),
2. The speed of light in a vacuum is the same for all observers, regardless of their relative motion or of the motion of the source of the light.

The resultant theory has many surprising consequences. Some of these are:

* Relativity of simultaneity: Two events, simultaneous for some observer, may not be simultaneous for another observer if the observers are in relative motion.
* Time dilation: Moving clocks are measured to tick more slowly than an observer's "stationary" clock.
* Length contraction: Objects are measured to be shortened in the direction that they are moving with respect to the observer.
* Mass-energy equivalence: E = mc2, energy and mass are equivalent and transmutable.


----------



## mazei (Mar 9, 2009)

wtf??????????????


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 9, 2009)

oops wrong thread


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 9, 2009)

shadowclad002 said:


> Wow. I must have the perfect family.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



When I was 12-13 and used to go out with a bunch of friends, I was embarrassed when they were around, but now I regret being that way.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

mazei said:


> @Dene:I agree to that fact that everyone wished they never existed but well, there's no point in saying that since we already exist.



I don't get it. Why would anyone wish that they never existed?


----------



## spader (Mar 9, 2009)

As a parent and a moron, kids are stupid. Just a heads up, the world doesn't revolve around you. You throw the word respect around like you know what it means. You have no idea. You think because you are in school and have challenges that your life is so difficult. You seem to forget that your parents are older than you and have gone through similar things. It won't be until you are in their shoes that you realize what and idiot you were being as a kid. I personally can't stand it when my kids are playing a game and don't do what I ask them to do when I ask them to do it. There is nothing so important in that game that you can't stop what you are doing and do what you have been told. You can go back and continue later. Parents provide everything for you. Everything. Unless you have a job and then you provide some of your own entertainment. You have no idea what it takes to provide for a family and the stresses that come with that. You think you are different but you know what, you are unique, just like everyone one else. You think no one understands you, just like all teenagers. You want to be your own person, just like all teenagers. Just wait. It will happen to you whether you become a parent yourself or not, you will look back on your teenage years and realize what an idiot you were and wish that you weren't so bitter and hardheaded. That your parents really did know what they were talking about.


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2009)

spader said:


> You throw the world respect around like you know what it means. You have no idea.



Sure? The world is much simpler than you might think.


----------



## spader (Mar 9, 2009)

I meant to type word, not "world".


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

spader said:


> As a parent and a moron, kids are stupid. Just a heads up, the world doesn't revolve around you. You throw the world respect around like you know what it means. You have no idea. You think because you are in school and have challenges that your life is so difficult. You seem to forget that your parents are older than you and have gone through similar things. It won't be until you are in their shoes that you realize what and idiot you were being as a kid. I personally can't stand it when my kids are playing a game and don't do what I ask them to do when I ask them to do it. There is nothing so important in that game that you can't stop what you are doing and do what you have been told. You can go back and continue later. Parents provide everything for you. Everything. Unless you have a job and then you provide some of your own entertainment. You have no idea what it takes to provide for a family and the stresses that come with that. You think you are different but you know what, you are unique, just like everyone one else. You think no one understands you, just like all teenagers. You want to be your own person, just like all teenagers. Just wait. It will happen to you whether you become a parent yourself or not, you will look back on your teenage years and realize what an idiot you were and wish that you weren't so bitter and hardheaded. That your parents really did know what they were talking about.



Okay first off you cant even BEGIN to talk about how i myself think etc before you even know the type of person i am/how my life is (im not pulling the "oh im different, im a teen and my life is hard" card, just telling you facts, you CANT say that stuff if you have no idea). I admit thats what i did at first with the title of this topic but i meant it in a different way as in sometimes parents (some parents) can be total immature morons. first off As totally ignorant/selfish as it SOUNDS i believe i am more mature then my mom. I basically stay at home all day thats it, i do not do stupid thinks like most idiot teenagers. i do not drink, i do not do drugs, i do not go around pulling stupid illegal pranks etc or partying it up with pathetic bimbos. I basically just stay at home all day, cube etc, or chat with very few of my friends on msn about cubing. My mom has been in jail for drinking and driving and went in jail one night literally scaring the hell out of me seeing as how i had NO CLUE where she was. Then she wasnt home until 8 am in the morning, yes thats right, and I think the world revolves around me do I? sorry for not wanting to be up all night freaking out and having her come home at 8am...... Im not saying im perfect obviously as again i dont think the world revolves around me be srsly come on.. and your saying parents provide everything for you, and that is true for a lot of object/physical things but i must tell you my mom barely if any at times provides me with any emotional support or much help in my life etc, for example i hate to sound whining and like a drama queen but im letting you know the situation here before you think im so STUPID kid as you say. Living with my immature 26 year old brother who yells at my mom probably everyday, has been an a** my whole life, and calls my mom random insults everyday, just this new year that passed my mom decides to go out with a friend and just leave me alone at home for new years. Now im not saying she cant have a life of her own but shes already not at home enough so you think she could spend new years with me at least right? and if my mom knows what she was talking about so much... then i guess i deserve being "slapped in the face" am i right? i guess i deserve being abused apparently for the HORRIBLE things i do which was..... oh yeah spending 3 minutes on a computer............. 
Also i have only told 2 stories or so in this post, which i could go on forever of stuff that has happened to me or happens to me on a daily basis that shows you i can understand what a hard enough life is and that if you think my mom provides me with "everything" that you are just wrong....


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

If we don't know what respect really is, then how can we be expected to show our parents respect, or realize when they are respecting us?


----------



## spader (Mar 9, 2009)

I didn't say that parents are perfect, or perfectly provide everything. It does sound like you are a better than average teenager. Congrats. To have made it this far in life as well as you have is an achievement. Parents can be and often are unreasonable, but then again kids can be as well.
As far as doing something when being asked to do it, just do it. It seems to me that if you didn't want your mom to yell at you, you would have gotten off the computer and done what she asked of you and then gone back to what you were doing. I'm not saying that she should have threatened you, but really, check email and youtube. Those things aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 9, 2009)

lol @ thread


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

spader said:


> I didn't say that parents are perfect, or perfectly provide everything. *It does sound like you are a better than average teenager*. Congrats. To have made it this far in life as well as you have is an achievement. *Parents can be and often are unreasonable, but then again kids can be as well.*
> As far as doing something when being asked to do it, just do it. *It seems to me that if you didn't want your mom to yell at you, you would have gotten off the computer and done what she asked of you and then gone back to what you were doing.* I'm not saying that she should have threatened you, but really, check email and youtube. Those things aren't going anywhere.



1. I always try to be

2. Yes I totally agree, i could tell times where i have been totally unreasonable myself, I hope it doesn't seem that im trying to hide that in this topic.

3. I know you already mentioned it after but still it doesnt really give the excuse to yell at me or threaten for that matter, but yeah i know even if it was important, it was wrong to make her wait.


----------



## brunson (Mar 9, 2009)

I really wish I could filter the results of "New Posts".


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > @Dene:I agree to that fact that everyone wished they never existed but well, there's no point in saying that since we already exist.
> ...



Because life blows? I mean, I'm not saying it does for everyone. In fact I think most people enjoy the fact that they exist. I certainly don't.



> @Dene:I agree to that fact that everyone wished they never existed but well, there's no point in saying that since we already exist.



Of course there's a point! A parent can't demand "respect" (whatever that is) because they do all this stuff for you when you would rather that they had not put themselves in such a position as to have to do those things, but that instead you never existed.

Derrick: Dude, I'm the same as you. I don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs, never go out partying and stuff. My life is cubing and university (and ice skating). But what's your point?? Just ignore the world like a smart person. Stop letting it matter to you.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 9, 2009)

If I were a parent, I wouldn't put up with a whiny kid. If I tell someone something, I expect them to listen to me the first time. If I have to say it a second time, there will be a beat down. As everyone saw last Saturday.

Likewise to parents, your kids aren't special. Your kids aren't perfect because they told you they don't lie, and they don't cheat. The 'my son couldn't have cheated because he is a good son' argument is terrible.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wonder how Derrick will be described by his kids... chances are they will describe him exactly the way he described his mom.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

@Dene: Yes i've gotten to the point where i barely let it bother me anymore, i realize my life sucks and i deal with it however i can, i was just trying to explain to spader that im not what he thought i was, he got the wrong impression that maybe i deserved what i got, i certainly think i didn't.




jhong253 said:


> I wonder how Derrick will be described by his kids... chances are they will describe him exactly the way he described his mom.



By making a statement like that you are just totally rude. When i grow up seeing as how I will never meet anyone i will most likely adopt and i plan to be the best parent I can possibly be seeing as how i wasnt raised up so well i want to give my kid/kids what i never got, so I think you should just stay quiet since you dont know how i would be as a parent. Also sorry I wouldnt yell or threaten my kids.......


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

You want kids? Crazy people...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> If I have to say it a second time, there will be a beat down. As everyone saw last Saturday.



EVERYBODY SIT DOWN. ITS NOT THAT FRIGGIN HARD!


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread is stupid.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 9, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> @Dene: Yes i've gotten to the point where i barely let it bother me anymore, i realize my life sucks and i deal with it however i can, i was just trying to explain to spader that im not what he thought i was, he got the wrong impression that maybe i deserved what i got, i certainly think i didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I sounded offensive, my bad. But do you really think your mom didn't try to be the best mom for you? Your mom probably wanted you to have things that she never got. And no parent/kid is perfect, so don't go blaming everything on your mom. 
How do you plan to be the best parent? Do you know how to raise a perfect child? Were you raised up as a perfect child? No matter what you do, there will be flaws. ALWAYS. So your kids will still get mad at you at some point, just like you got mad at your mom. Two human beings together are bound to have a conflict at some point. 
Don't tell me to stay quiet. It's Internet. I can say whatever I want to say. You are telling me that I'm rude. Well, so are you.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > @Dene: Yes i've gotten to the point where i barely let it bother me anymore, i realize my life sucks and i deal with it however i can, i was just trying to explain to spader that im not what he thought i was, he got the wrong impression that maybe i deserved what i got, i certainly think i didn't.
> ...



yes no parent/kid is perfect i accept that, i just think that things the way they ARE in life why make it worse? my mom did that, why must she flip out so much and threaten me? it doesnt help things get any better. I know i should have gotten off, but shouldnt there be a compromise? especially when i was no more than 3 minutes seeing as how i've waiting MANY MANY years for my mom to kick my immature, rude, insulting, worthless brother out which she has lied to me for YEARS about kicking him out and never has, and he makes my life a living hell. also i know i wont be the best parent, i will be the best that i can, i know i am mature enough to try my absolute best and of course i wont be perfect its impossible. But i think yelling and threatening your kids is far FAR away from even a DECENT parent, so i've already got enough common sense to understand that... Also okay i understand now your first post wasnt meant to be rude, i just took it differently as in (im a horrible person, my kids will think the same because i am horrible), but i see you meant it as in kids/parents wont always get along, others kids might think the same about them as they did for their parents. Also i am never rude to ANYONE in life ever unless they are rude to me first. Trust me i avoid conflict as much as i can so why would i? like i said i misunderstood a bit what you meant.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 9, 2009)

Derrick, your mom said that she wanted to slap you in the face. That isn't a threat. It isn't abuse. Get over it and move on.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Derrick, your mom said that she wanted to slap you in the face. That isn't a threat. It isn't abuse. Get over it and move on.



sorry if i dont wanna listen to my mom constantly yell at me and talk about slapping me in the face even if i did almost nothing to deserve that.
thats just me though...................
its like if i met you in real life, and called you a funny looking pathetic loser, you wanna be good friends after that? 
also its worse if its your only parent.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 9, 2009)

That situation isn't really the same at all. It's more like, if a friend that you've known for many years gets mad at you and yells at you, are you really not going to let that go? A natural consequence of people being with each other a lot is fighting. You need to get ever it, it's not like anything even happened.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> That situation isn't really the same at all. It's more like, if a friend that you've known for many years gets mad at you and yells at you, *are you really not going to let that go*? A natural consequence of people being with each other a lot is fighting.* You need to get ever it, it's not like anything even happened.*



1. yes i already have let it go and over with, you think we are still constantly arguing about it all night until this morning?  we have arguements all the time anyway so it really doesnt matter...

2. like i said have gotten over it, she thinks we worked things out, when really she just yelled at me for a few more hours and thinks things are okay now....


----------



## jcuber (Mar 9, 2009)

Reffering to a post in the first few pages saying something like "derrick, why don't you go live on your own?"

He can't because then he will be alone in a house/apartment/condo/etc. with Emmerson and Paul in his walls at night (and I have heard rumors of eskimo cubers joining the party too) and that would scare me, both because people are in my walls, and because if I touched the wall, (which paul would probably conisder his) he would yell, like every time someone moves one of his cubes.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a few hours ago, I had been solving for about an hour, and then I said to my mom that I am planning on ordering 2 more cubes. She got mad at me, wondering why I would ever want any more cubes* and she is threatening to limit the time I spend cubing.

*I currently have 3 crappy store-bought cubes, and rubik's brand 4x4 and 5x5. I want to order a type A DIY and square 1. I explained exactly why I wanted them, and she didn't understand. She kept saying they would be exactly the same. I showed her a picture of a square 1, and she still said it was pretty much the same.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Because they work to support you and are responsible for your well-being. Thanks to your parents, you have a roof over your head, food to eat, a good education for a better future, and nice things to play with. You call that being crapped on? There are children who can only dream about the kind of life you have. Save your judgment until after you're in a situation where you have to work to support your own family of ungrateful kids.



I don't think most of these kids understand that, nor will they understand... at least until they become parents and have to deal with the same crap.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Because they work to support you and are responsible for your well-being. Thanks to your parents, you have a roof over your head, food to eat, a good education for a better future, and nice things to play with. You call that being crapped on? There are children who can only dream about the kind of life you have. Save your judgment until after you're in a situation where you have to work to support your own family of ungrateful kids.
> ...



funny.. I didn't know looking after and supporting your kids is looked at as "Crap". Maybe its because I have more respect for stuff like that I dont see it as "Crap" I have to do........


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> There are children who can only dream about the kind of life you have.


That is very true. Everyone on these forums was lucky enough to be born into a body who has access to internet, and because of this, you could guess that everyone here has a roof over their heads, and if they are children, they do not have to go out and sell things on the street like many small children in Africa do.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 9, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > my mom says can u please do something, i.e empty the dishwasher, and then she will do it if i havent done it in 5 seconds
> ...



lol at least he gives you a brick


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 9, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> my mom says can u please do something, i.e empty the dishwasher, and then she will do it if i havent done it in 5 seconds
> my dad has mood swings, one minute he is asking about the cricket, the next he is mowning because I an about a sentence behing on business studies.
> AND they know about as much as my cat about cubing
> my dad gave me a brick and laughs and says "hey its a 1x1"



I meant this 1


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 9, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



You misinterpreted what I said; the crap is the lack of respect from the ingrates - you.


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 9, 2009)

............................................________........................ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................”:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:”........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Because they work to support you and are responsible for your well-being. Thanks to your parents, you have a roof over your head, food to eat, a good education for a better future, and nice things to play with. You call that being crapped on? There are children who can only dream about the kind of life you have. Save your judgment until after you're in a situation where you have to work to support your own family of ungrateful kids.
> ...


Dene's rebuttal:
No thanks to my parents I exist.

Ok, counter-argument is open to anyone. Go on, I dare you.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



explain, and i guarantee whatever you interpret as RESPECT i show it to my mom.

and as Sneakypandaman mentioned before, at times you need to give respect to get it, because then the supposively "ingrates" have to put up with parents "Crap" as well....



@siraj: you say this topic is stupid yet you keep posting?...
and non helpful/insightful posts too........


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2009)

Just ignore her, it's the easiest option.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 9, 2009)

Derrick:

Parents deserve respect for all they do (well, there are exceptions, but you don't seem to have one of them); you, among many others, seem to take everything for granted. 

It's not a matter of respecting people to get respect. Absolutely wrong. Among peers, yes, that's the case. However, when there are discrepancies in power, the lower person ought to respect the upper, whether they deserve respect or not, because there may be repercussions afterward.

For example, in a classroom, you may not like the teacher, but you don't call him an ******* (any seven-letter profanity will do) because there are consequences for doing so. Same situation if you replace "classroom" with "workplace" and "teacher" with "boss".

Lucky for you, there's unconditional love from your mother and therefore you get away with more.

As for the definition of respect, what do you do to respect your mother? How do you define it?

Dene:

I don't know what your point is (if you're not being sarcastic). If existence is so bad, there are plenty of ways of suiciding.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 9, 2009)

When is it ever alright to disrespect our parents? Let me give you a common situation between my mum and me: Sometimes she keeps saying that people at school revise and work harder than I do, and then I keep saying "how do you know?" (in a tone which suggests that I'm angry at her arrogance). I think that she doesn't know, as I keep saying to her that she has not been to my school and met any of my friends who go there so she can't possibly know, yet she still thinks that people at my school revise and work harder than I do. After I said this, she justs ignores the question and doesn't answer it which annoys me further. After a while, I just say to her "Oh shut up and go away" (or something with a similar meaning).

The questions are: Am I wrong to tell her to shut up and go away? Would you do something else instead, knowing that this situation happens a lot?

I don't think my parents are bad but sometimes they really get on my nerves. I used to be rather arrogant and think that I'm right most of the time, but now I think that I get that from my parents. Nowadays, I try not to be so arrogant as I used to be.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Derrick:
> 
> Parents deserve respect for all they do (well, there are exceptions, but you don't seem to have one of them); you, among many others, seem to take everything for granted.
> 
> ...



First off like i said how do you know I take things for granted, you are not in my brain, you do not live with me, and you certainly do not have the life i have. also yeah you are right, you dont be rude, disrespectful, calling them random profanities... my brother does that to my mom... i do NOT do that.. my mom on the other hand threatens to slap me in the face. who is showing more respect here? i believe it is me sorry. I know i know i was staying on the computer but cant we meet a compromise as in (i wont take long at all, and then i politely let her show me what she wants) instead of.. "Get off!" oh come on! "your so disrespectful!" "I just wanna slap you in the face!"
and me the whole time who just sits there taking all this random yelling and insults. HOW AM I IN THE WRONG? i ask how am i showing disrespect here to the point where i am not the better person? and as for how i respect my mother, i help her around the house, i try to work things out with my HORRIBLE person of a brother, and i mean horrible. he leaves messes, he insults us, when hes done with the phone, he is so lazy he simply WHIPS his phone on the ground and MAKES my mom or me come in his room and hang it up. He pisses all over the seat and makes my mom clean it up again. and MUCH MORE and hes 26. yes thats right 26, and with all that i STILL try to work it out for my moms sake. Also everynight before i go to bed in the past and even now but not as much anymore i would say "goodnight", "i love you" before going to bed, and sometimes when getting no response back i would repeat "love you" and there have been times where i have gotten back a LOVELY "shut up."


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2009)

joey said:


> Just ignore her, it's the easiest option.



Enough said. (There are many ways to ignore.  Maybe hide in your wall?)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Just ignore her, it's the easiest option.
> ...



Haven't you seen my videos?
its IMPOSSIBLE to get in there man!


----------



## riffz (Mar 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Derrick, if you hate parents so much, why don't you try to live on your own?



Because he couldn't. But just because he needs their support to survive doesn't make them good parents. It simply puts him in the same trapped situation many people are in. I hate when people go on about how you owe your parents so much for what they've done for you. That may be true, but unless you were an accident it was their choice and obligation to raise you and make sacrifices. It doesn't justify them being control freaks.

Its kind of like if you came home one day and some roofer had re-shingled your home. You'd say thanks, but I'm sure you'd be pissed if he started being a jerk to you and claiming that you owed him something in return for a favour you never quite agreed to in the first place.

Now I'm not trying to justify everyone in this thread who is whining. A lot of people are major complainers, but on the other hand I don't think any of you know enough about their lives to make arrogant statements like "grow up", or "stop whining".


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 9, 2009)

Parents **** me off. for them, there is no difference between yelling and being right.

But depending on how your tone of voice was, and whether you asked for more time on the computer or just said, "In a bit. I'm just checking some stuff," would cause a reaction in the first place. It's completely innocent, but people often take things the wrong way.


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Dene:
> 
> I don't know what your point is (if you're not being sarcastic). If existence is so bad, there are plenty of ways of suiciding.



Not sarcastic. 
I seriously hope you aren't actually saying you would ever recommend to someone that they commit suicide? That is completely absurd. 
My defense to why I wouldn't commit suicide:
Once we de exist, it is a burden to go through with it. This is part of what it is to exist. Suicide is not a viable option.

Regardless, your argument does not follow. I never said "existence is so bad", I just said that I would rather I had never existed. Now that I do I have to put up with it. This still does not give me any a priori reason to respect my parents, or anyone else. Authority does not immediately entail respect. Obedience, perhaps, but not respect.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 10, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Why don't you stop whining? If it's that bad, move out and go live on your own. Pay your own bills, put a roof over your own head, and be free. If you're not financially independent, then shut up because as long as your parents are providing for you, you owe them every bit of respect.

It can't be that bad for you. If it was, you would move out. And if you're going to complain about money, then you're just not willing to work hard enough to earn it because it isn't bad enough yet.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just a little thing related to the thread title. My parents will not let me order anything cube related from any site other than amazon. So I can only get crappy store-boughts which I already have.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 10, 2009)

*I walk in after a "healthy" smoke*
mom: damn you stink
dad: you used to smoke too honey, you smelled exactly the same
mom: but he smokes shag which smells much worse

where's the stupid part?
I've been smoking pre-rolled marlboros since december last year, not only pre-rolled, but the exact same brand she used to smoke


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Tyson... how about you shut up?
That's all I really have to say to you because i think for that comment, you yourself deserve barely the SLIGHTEST bit of respect from me. Also yeah ill go ahead and get a job INSTANTLY making thousands of dollars overnight.... you are a smart one.

also go ahead, skin me alive for this comment telling Tyson to shut up. Afterall he did say it first... OH BUT WAIT, hes part of the popular group my bad.. I can't hold a torch to king tyson now can i? *sigh*


----------



## Tyson (Mar 10, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



No no, go ahead. I tell you what. I'll shut up and pay you my utmost respect if you find a way to make thousands of dollars over night.

"Thousands," being plural, I expect you to make 2,000 dollars in one night. I'll let you count in CAD too if you want.

Or, simply average making 2,000 dollars (again, CAD is acceptable) in a month.

You are a child with no concept of money. If it weren't for your parents, you wouldn't survive on your own. You simply have shown here you don't understand the basics of money.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 11, 2009)

this is a very interesting thread


----------



## watermelon (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread has gotten way out of hand, and is closed for now. Please try to avoid unnecessary flaming.


----------

